# I've returned from the dead. :3



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jun 15, 2005)

My last day of school was today, so I'm back! Did I miss anything important?


----------



## plan_D (Jun 15, 2005)

Yes, yes you did. We all had a duel in Mexico City. CC is dead, lanc has found a new love, evan well...the less said about him the better...I've died of liver disease, les rocked out a bit too much and his head came off...and because I can't be bothered to mention everyone else they all got hit by a bus, all at the same time. 

Oh yeah, and NS is Canadian and that explains it all.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 15, 2005)

heheh Welcome back, Pips.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeah, welcome back Pips. 
Oh, and did you hear? I'm Canadian!


----------



## Chocks away! (Jun 15, 2005)

Lol


----------



## plan_D (Jun 15, 2005)

You should be happy I even mentioned you, NS.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 15, 2005)

It make me feel all gooey inside.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 15, 2005)

Like oatmeal?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome back Pips! 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 15, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Like oatmeal?


Pudding.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey, my last day of the school is Friday - with a fu*king humongous exam from the Biology... 

Cheers,
Pipsis


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 15, 2005)

heya pips, and don't think just because i've found new love with CC, well before he was killed, i won't still flirt with you........


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jun 15, 2005)

That was the most hilarious thing I've ever read. I'm glad to be off the hiatus-thing I was on. 

Pisis, good luck on your final!  My last final was Bio.

Thanks for the welcomes. 

NS, I never would have guessed! 

O_O CC is back from the dead already?

I thought I was done as the object of flirting, Lanc? :O

(Hope I got everyone.  )


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 15, 2005)

I turned 14 and have been lurking more than ever.

I spend most of my forum time over at Barryboys, as Le Batistador. 8)


----------



## plan_D (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 16, 2005)

> O_O CC is back from the dead already?



I never did die. I faked my death and went on to become a Bulgarian spy. Then I bought a quiet cow farm but decided it was a bit boring so I started a civil war in Monaco. However they were all too rich and worried about their hairstyles so there was no fighting. I then single handedly invaded Cameroon but I wasnt evil enough to be a dictator so I left and came back home.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 16, 2005)

So it was you behind that poisioned umbrella then!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 16, 2005)

Damn right it was... I had nothing to do with said umbrella, but during my days as a spy I just hid behind it


----------



## Clave (Jun 16, 2005)

I like the BMW in your sig Pips - Reminds me of when I was a kid - My dad bought a 501 back from Germany, I think it was a '55, but that was a sweet car, in the same style...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Yes, yes you did. We all had a duel in Mexico City. CC is dead, lanc has found a new love, evan well...the less said about him the better...I've died of liver disease, les rocked out a bit too much and his head came off...and because I can't be bothered to mention everyone else they all got hit by a bus, all at the same time.
> 
> Oh yeah, and NS is Canadian and that explains it all.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jun 16, 2005)

Clave said:


> I like the BMW in your sig Pips - Reminds me of when I was a kid - My dad bought a 501 back from Germany, I think it was a '55, but that was a sweet car, in the same style...



 Thanks!

@ CC: I wish I lived such an interesting life! I'm spending my days behind a computer eating a cucumber sandwich and watching Battle of Britain.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 17, 2005)

That's more interesting than mine, I haven't got the cucumber sandwich.


----------



## Clave (Jun 17, 2005)

Nor me... I do have The Battle of Britain on DVD though, a pretty good film imho...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2005)

The Jagdflieger Pips said:


> Clave said:
> 
> 
> > I like the BMW in your sig Pips - Reminds me of when I was a kid - My dad bought a 501 back from Germany, I think it was a '55, but that was a sweet car, in the same style...
> ...



I didnt think the female variety ate the cucumber...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh he did not go there!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 17, 2005)

'Fraid so.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2005)

Some day he will get slapped and learn.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 17, 2005)

'Fraid not.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2005)

NS, you are a wise man! 

He who go bed with itchy bum wake up with stinky finger


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 17, 2005)

You're foul - plain and simple.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 17, 2005)

Geez, again nonsenses... 

Pips, I managed the Bio for "A"...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 17, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> He who go bed with itchy bum wake up with stinky finger


He who wake up with stinky finger had better wash hands before handling toothbrush. 
Or flossing.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 17, 2005)

Just.....not.......nice......just....not....nice......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 17, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > He who go bed with itchy bum wake up with stinky finger
> ...


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

What the...bloody hell? 

Don't answer that question.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 18, 2005)

"Cheddar Cheese is a Hot Space for the new millennium," says the New York Times.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

And slowly melting


----------



## Pisis (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Crippen (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Pips...........Nice to see you on here ( I missed ya)...... things just haven't changed...did you notice that..... the lads are still crude, rude and gorgious    


Enjoy your break from exams and schooling hon.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 18, 2005)

Man with hand in pocket feel cocky all day


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

What the...you make me sick. You're all so rude...  

There should be some shifty eyes face on here...but there isn't, or if there is I'm too lazy to find it.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 18, 2005)

Man who stand on toilet seat is high on pot


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Man go to sleep with problem on mind, wake up with solution on belly.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Man who go to sleep with woman cannot possibly be the lanc.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 18, 2005)

Geez...


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Why? Is lanc a paedophile?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

joke's on you! my girlfriend's a year older than me..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Jokes *on* me? I am the f*cking joke


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Wow, well done, lanc...

...where did you buy her from? Thailand? Burma? Singapore? Indonesia?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

i can't think of a reply to that as it happens.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

The moon


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Eh? What did I do now?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

what CC said was part of a privite joke, and it's not that bad!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

I know, to be honest I cant see what everyones on about


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

dude stop perving on my bitch........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh, but I got bored perving on you


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Erh...she showed her ass to you!?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

we wasn't talking about her ass.........

pD, lowering conversations since 2004.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

CC, eating muffin since 2004


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh, I've been lowering conversations for a long time before that. I just imagined "moon" - "ass"...get it? No? Yes? Ahh...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

The only thing lanc gets is Rabies from the sheep


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

we were actually talking about her face, but thank you for likening my girlfriend's face to her ass..........


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

That's a lie and you know it...rabies doesn't exist in this country, he gets foot and mouth. Anyway...did his girlfriend moon you? Are you perving!? You make me sick...  I never perv on any girls......  


I swear she lost it before I got there...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

And I swear that ive developed sexual feelings for my scanner but yo dont hear me banging.....on.....about.....it....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

pD, my girlfriend's nickname amoungst my friends is "moonface", and we will leave it at that...........


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Your chicks face looks like the moon? Alright, you've lost me here. CC, is his chick ugly?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

she most cirtainly is not!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Not really, you can do much worse.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

I don't think I was asking you. And why is she called moonface...at a random stab in the dark, which is what you'll be getting in a minute, she is pale...

We used to call a girl in the year below pumpkin face...lots of make up on there...also...umpa lumpa was her name...given to her by none other than me...I wonder if she became suicidal.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

and we'll leave you to think on the moonface name for a while longer.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Yes, she is quite pale.


My girlfriend has purple hair 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

sure, give it away CC, what a batty..........

and it's not that bad!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Mmmmm, batty....


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

If she's not ugly...and being pale isn't the reason she has that...unusual name...then I just don't know...maybe she is spotty...or ex-spotty...moon craters...spot craters...that'd be my reasoning...pizza face is old. 

Your girlfriend has purple hair? Mmmm...I like chicks with purple hair...but yours is 15 and that's just...no...ew...no.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

...see, I have alcohol slowly finding it's way through my blood stream and that includes my brain...it's something to do with her hair...and did you just use the insult batty? If the answer is yes, then why?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

she also has two, what are affectionatly known as, "fangs".........


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm starting to get disturbed....she's pale, has fangs....and goes out with lanc.....has she escaped from an insane asylum?

She's got white hair and has those hair things coming down her face...no? She's drunk? Erm...she's a vampire?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

what's so strange about an attractive woman going out with me


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

You just said it yourself.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

What isn't so strange, is the question. So, come on, you've got to tell me why she's called 'moonface' now.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

what??


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

I don't know, what are you talking about?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

i was saying i'm just off to bed.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Keep the bed warm lanc.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh...alright...g'night...it's 10pm...erh...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

you make me sick......


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

What an achievement.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Not really, it only took me 2 mins.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Did you show him your Gigant?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Yep, but typical lanc forgot correct tugging procedures and fluids went all over the place.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Well, you should know better, only qualfied tuggers should be allowed to.......tug..


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Yeah but he told me hed done it before, obviously proved to be wrong. I could tell something was wrong when everything stiffened up.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Alright, stop that. Just too silly...

I've had the sudden urge to wave my penis at traffic...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Theyd never see it, especially in this light.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

They'd never see it, full stop. I keep wondering if I've ever actually seen it.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 18, 2005)

You should always be on here when drunk, D...


----------



## Clave (Jun 18, 2005)

USA Grand Prix qualifying is on at 11:30....


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 18, 2005)

I come on here drunk often - my typing is correct, and my mind is pure....

It just takes longer to type a coherent sentence!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 18, 2005)

Mi tooo. Mye tiping is perfikt wen iv bin drincking.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 19, 2005)

You can normally tell when I'm really drunk because you just can't make out the sentence at all. I just take ages correcting the mistakes normally.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2005)

We went out to the club last night and got pretty drunk. We even lost my friend and had to borrow a flash light from the people who work there to search for him outside and needless to say we found him in the bushes next to a lake. I think he was trying to go for a swim but passed out before he could get in. It was a rough night.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 19, 2005)

wow pD i didn't actually realise you were drunk


----------



## plan_D (Jun 19, 2005)

I was in the process of getting drunk. The feeling of alcohol started circulating around my brain.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jun 19, 2005)

Pisis said:


> Geez, again nonsenses...
> 
> Pips, I managed the Bio for "A"...



Congrats! I've yet to find out mine. >_>


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Mi tooo. Mye tiping is perfikt wen iv bin drincking.



Are you secretly a Korean spy?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2005)

I think he is spying for Haiti!


----------

